# Effects of leaving trunk plugs open



## eug718 (May 26, 2005)

Hey guys, I just moved to Virginia and no longer have a garage to store my 240 in. Recently we had record rain fall and my trunk is starting to flood. All the water coming somewhere near the rear-left side of the car. Anyway, I took out those drain plugs near the spare tire so I wont have to keep on draining the trunk. *What is the downside of not putting those plugs back?* I have 1 large plug (2 inches in diameter) and 1 small plug (about half an inch). I'll try trouble shooting the leak in the mean time. Thanks for your help.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

eug718 said:


> Hey guys, I just moved to Virginia and no longer have a garage to store my 240 in. Recently we had record rain fall and my trunk is starting to flood. All the water coming somewhere near the rear-left side of the car. Anyway, I took out those drain plugs near the spare tire so I wont have to keep on draining the trunk. *What is the downside of not putting those plugs back?* I have 1 large plug (2 inches in diameter) and 1 small plug (about half an inch). I'll try trouble shooting the leak in the mean time. Thanks for your help.


the leak is from ur taillight sealant if its old or worn it drys and water goes rite in get sum good putty stuff thats weather resistant to stop the leak


----------



## eug718 (May 26, 2005)

I also heard it could be my rear window. I was driving around today and thought i left the trunk open....seems like the 2 plugs I took out now let in some road noise. Back to the original question, any bad effects of leaving those plugs out? Could dirt and moisture come in?!


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i wouldnt recomend it i would keep an eye on it and unplug them whenever it fills it could let nething in since its strait to the outside


----------



## techgeek (Jun 30, 2006)

I recently pulled my truck plugs out as well for the same reason (other then the Virgina part.) My biggest concern was the potential to pull in exhaust fumes, but so far so good on that.


----------



## eug718 (May 26, 2005)

techgeek said:


> I recently pulled my truck plugs out as well for the same reason (other then the Virgina part.) My biggest concern was the potential to pull in exhaust fumes, but so far so good on that.


I put the plugs back in BUT i drilled a little hole in each to allow for drainage while minimizing road noise. Hopefully exhaust fumes wont come in. I'm gonna slicone the rear window edges.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

surfer240sx said:


> the leak is from ur taillight sealant if its old or worn it drys and water goes rite in get sum good putty stuff thats weather resistant to stop the leak


think some silicone sealant would work? I use it on windows when I replace them.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

sum1 said it kinda sux over time but then again... so does everything else


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

If your trunk leaks, fix it. Trust me on this, I left my trunk plugs open to drain the water and didn't fix my leak for a couple months. Now my back seats, seat belts, carpet, and all sorts of crap have mold on them; meaning I've stripped the car. And if you care about road noise so much, you're going to complain even more once you remove all the carpeting, not to mention scrubbing every part of the car with expensive anti-fungal crap to show how much you love your car.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

well see I don't know where my water is coming from, i'm not sure whether it's from the taillights, or the back glass. ALl my weather stripping looks close to new. What I've done, was leave the plug partially open, and let the water drain..but I dunno..


----------



## eug718 (May 26, 2005)

Ohh man, I just opened up my trunk. I had a bounty paper towel roll and it was completely soaked. Insanity!!! What I did before was take out that wooden thingy that we place over the spare tire well because it seemed to soak in some water and make funny smells. Now that the board is gone, the water seems to soak the carpeting quite a bit. I'm about to head out to the store and put clear silicone all over the damn place. A few years back I siliconed the trunk seal linings but now it doesn’t seem that the water is coming from there. I suspect the rear glass. If I put some silicone on the tail lights, where exactly do I put it? Do I have to access the lights from inside the trunk? I drove from NY to VA recently in pouring rain. I felt that my trunk flooded when it was parked but now I'm thinking otherwise. Damn this leak!


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i would unscrew the taillights partially pull them out and go around the whole light between the car and the lip of the lights i think its always the drivers side one that leaks first duno y


----------



## fuzzy1 (2 mo ago)

Take it to a body shop, that won't charge you an arm and a leg! Let them know to just let you know what it needs and give you a price! They will know where it is leaking! And then you can decide how to go about fixing it!


----------

